# Passing of MGen Bob Gaudreault



## a78jumper (1 Dec 2017)

Very sad day....he was a great Regimental Commander during my time in Petawawa 1985-87.

Dear fellow jumpers:
It is with great sadness that the Airborne Regiment Association of Canada (ARAC) learned of the passing of MGen Robert (Bob) Geaudreault, CMM, CD Former Commander of UNPROFOR Sector in Yugoslavia, CO of 1CDO Cyprus during the Turkish invasion in 1974, Commander of the Airborne Regiment in 1985 - 87, National Patron of ARAC and Colonel Commandant of the Army Cadet. Louise, his wife, phoned and said that he passed away at 05.45 hrs this morning, peacefully, and with her and his two daughters by his side. On behalf of the Airborne Regiment Association of Canada, we would like to express our deepest condolences to his wife Louise, all the members of his family and friends. He will be sadly missed by all who have known him.
May he rest in Peace and we will meet again on the big Drop Zone.
MESSAGE FROM A FALLEN COMRADE 
My helmet, now a halo
Wings replace my chute
To fly amongst the eagles
No Soldier would dispute
No aircraft is needed
To take me to the sky
Your prayers from below
Have lifted me so high
My spirit is my engine
No need to refuel
No runway required
A rainbow`s edge will do
No need for maps or compasses
My angels are my guides
Their strength and love have gifted me
To soar the sky with pride
The heavens here are endless
My soul’s now free to roam
There is no need to cry my friends
This Airborne Trooper found his home.
Unknown 
Funeral arrangement: TBA
Col (Ret) Dan Clarke, CD
President
Airborne Regiment Association of Canada
36 de Varennes, Unit 3
Gatineau, Qc J8T 0B6
Tel: 819 - 568 - 6669
Fax: 819 - 568 - 1074


----------



## Blackadder1916 (1 Dec 2017)

a78jumper said:
			
		

> . . .  MGen Robert (Bob) Geaudreault, CMM, CD  . . .



The correct spelling is Gaudreau.


----------



## Edward Campbell (5 Dec 2017)

Damn! Bob and I served together (well, except in HQ, never in the same unit, but often very close) several times ~ he was my sponsor on my last posting into Ottawa. He was a fine officer, a true gentleman and a firm friend, especially when I was making a mistake, he was always there to drag me back on to the right track ... my thoughts are with Louise and his family.


----------

